# Florida Ricordeas have arrived!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

All have opened up ready for sale. Some with multiple colours and mouths!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

How much do they range from pricing wise? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

$15-$20/polyp. Nothing over $20/head.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks good !


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*MORE Ricordea have arrived!*

Many have asked and we have listened. - We have received MORE Ricordea that range from single 1 head/polyp - 4 polyps/heads instead of just having colonies. There are NO green ricordea in the bunch. All orange, multicoloured and some have multiple mouths.


----------

